

7 Traits That Distinguish Super Successful People From Ordinary Ones - Decals
http://www.inc.com/lewis-schiff/super-successful-wealth-building-traits.html?cid=readmore

======
sharemywin
I would have liked to see some traits that are common to billionaire's. for
every billionaire theres thousands or millions following the same stratagy
that didn't get it to work. I think the best advice I've heard is from the
lotto which says you can't win if you don't play.

